# Wii #0626 - Opoona (USA)



## tempBOT (Mar 29, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0755^^Contributed by Rulza​


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Really like the look of this game, and as there's no UK release date yet, I just ordered the US version online, today


----------



## Spikey (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw this at my Gamestop quite a few days ago. Thought to myself, "WTF is this?"


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

It's basically Animal Crossing meets Harvest Moon ... kinda.

You are stranded on a planet, after getting separated from your family ... you need to find them, but you have no money, or means to travel to other worlds.

So, you get a job ... do favours for people ... hunt, collect, trade, etc ... to make money, to get travel licences.

It's like Animal Crossing, but with combat, and more things to do.

Very social ... lots of interacting to be done, and which can make different things happen.


Oh yeah, and you only control your character using the Nunchuk ... that's right, you plug the Nunchuk into the Wiimote, and then set the Wiimote down ... this entire game is controlled using a stick and two buttons, as well as flicking the Nunchuk for certain tasks, such as throwing.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 29, 2008)

YES!

This is great


----------



## Magus (Mar 29, 2008)

i remember reading on the wiki that this game had graphical glitch if played on 50hz mode... do you think those glitch are still going to be there? if yes,is there any way to fix it with those tool we got?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 29, 2008)

A Wii RPG! 

The graphics are kinda weird.. not ugly, but.. too simple.. looks like a LEGO game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a trailer:


Oh yeah.. and the game can be played only with the nunchuck! No idea on how this works..


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

You walk with the stick.

You scroll through menus with the stick.

The *c* is positive, and the *Z* is negative ... or accept or decline, if you prefer.

Flicking the Nunchuk is throw, and also attack.

Button and movement combinations allow other actions.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 29, 2008)

i think i am going to give this a miss, koei are known for the dynasty warriors series and those games are repetitive and dull, there is no hope for this game...


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i think i am going to give this a miss, koei are known for the dynasty warriors series and those games are repetitive and dull, there is no hope for this game...



Another sweeping statement ...


----------



## Rulza (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparently, this game contains a system update...


----------



## hanman (Mar 29, 2008)

cool...looking forward to this one


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Rulza said:
			
		

> Apparently, this game contains a system update...



Same update as Brawl, I have heard.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 29, 2008)

Koei did help bring the original Disgaea to Europe, as neither Atlus or NIS have a European division.


----------



## benshi (Mar 29, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i think i am going to give this a miss, koei are known for the dynasty warriors series and those games are repetitive and dull, there is no hope for this game...



Please keep us informed on  other games you're not going to play, your comments are always so insightful.


----------



## TaMs (Mar 29, 2008)

I though that this was already out. Whatever, I don't think this is worth of downloading. Maybe worth of buying though. [Don't even ask how that makes any sense at all]


----------



## JPH (Mar 29, 2008)

Heh, haven't played my Wii in a while - but I'll definitely try out this game when I do decide to plug 'er up.



Spoiler: Screenshots

































Spoiler: More Screenshots


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> Koei did help bring the original Disgaea to Europe, as neither Atlus or NIS have a European division.
> 
> True.
> 
> ...



I laughed ... seriously.

Not just a fake LOL, but a genuine laugh.


----------



## xiaNaix (Mar 29, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i think i am going to give this a miss, koei are known for the dynasty warriors series and those games are repetitive and dull, there is no hope for this game...



How about actually playing the game first?  Generally that is a major requirement before giving your opinion on something.


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 29, 2008)

Doesn't look great. But with the lack of RPGs on Wii... It's likely the best one on disc, as opposed to VC.


----------



## blueskies (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally some poon for my wii.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, this looks kinda cool and the nunchuck only control intrigues me.  Gonna check it out.


----------



## BillnTed (Mar 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> > jalaneme said:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Likewise; that stream-of-consciousness stuff is strictly blog-fodder.
But wait! I'm not fond of Kraft cheese slices, so I'm giving all fermented curd products a wide berth, m'OK?


----------



## videtonator (Mar 29, 2008)

hey

someone that already get's de game on hands, give for us a rank, at 0 until 10

plz

if this one looks good for a lot of peoples, probaly i will take this one

see ya!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

For those who give a crap what reviewers think ... not good reviewers, I mean ... good being defined as actual gamers, not corporate shills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... here are what some of the shills ... I mean, games journalists, think :


7/10 - Nintendo Power
3/5 - GamePro
5.5/10 - GameInformer
C - 1up


And here's the average rating from GameRankings.com :

http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/938642.asp

They tell us that it's average score is 63 %, for those who care.

Personally, I've shelled out my easily-earned dough, and bought a copy today, from the US ... hopefully will be here by next weekend ... I like the look of it, and I aim to play it ... and, as I do not have a modded Wii, this will be my only way ... would buy it from a UK import store, but it will cost me more, plus, as it's a lower rated title, none of them my get any.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 29, 2008)

xiaNaix said:
			
		

> How about actually playing the game first?  Generally that is a major requirement before giving your opinion on something.
> 
> and waste a blank disc if i don't like it? nah, i would rather play dragon sword if i wanted to play a rpg.
> 
> QUOTE(benshi @ Mar 29 2008, 05:27 PM) Please keep us informed on  other games you're not going to play, your comments are always so insightful.



i don't see how ones personal opinion should have any effect on what you think?, i have a right to say what i want about the game i ain't going to lie and say the game is awesome am i?

like i said before i can't stand the dynasty warriors games on the ps2 (and now on the ps3 god help us) i have no reason at all to play this game....and i wont take the chance....


----------



## sprayacti (Mar 29, 2008)

so is this update dangerous?? can i use brickblocker?? is it regionfree for pal??


----------



## SnickS (Mar 29, 2008)

sprayacti said:
			
		

> so is this update dangerous?? can i use brickblocker?? is it regionfree for pal??


50hz mode gave me sound problems at the start of the game, so I set my Wii to 60hz mode and it works perfectly. You can use brickblocker/the build in update blocker of the Wiikey if you did the 15% trick or use Trucha (which Nintendo will block soon) to stop the update.
The game tells you to put your index finger on the C button and your middle finger on the Z button, but that feels kinda weird, IMO. I just use my index finger for both buttons and that works much better for me (with the exception of course of the moments that you have to use both buttons at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The game looks fun to me, but I expected better. Maybe it will become better when I'm a bit further into the game, but we'll see.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Koei is a publisher, as well as a developer.

They release other people's work, as well as their own, so you cannot assume that all the companies they publish for make identical product.

Sweeping statements just make you look naive and impulsive.

As for wasting a disc ... well, if your discs are so very precious, that you cannot, in your words 'waste' one, just to try something out, then I feel sorry for you ... as you are obviously paying too much for them.

I find it amusing how picky people, who are paying nowhere near full retail price for a game, can get.

If you consider how little per annum you spend on gaming, when playing pirates, in comparison to what you could be paying, you should grab everything that even looks vaguely like it might interest you.


----------



## sprayacti (Mar 29, 2008)

So the Game will still work without the update??


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 29, 2008)

yawn, i really don't have time to argue with you mate, i have other games to play on other systems so i wouldn't be able to play this one anyway.

"impulsive" as you put would mean i would download it regardless if i liked it or not but i don't want to so i can't be impulsive can i? anyways i'm off, enjoy your game.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, the old "I can't argue, so I'll not argue" defence lol

Well, as you are someone who believes that all games by any given publisher, are identical to all other games by that same given publisher, I'll let you run off to frolic in ignorance


----------



## SnickS (Mar 29, 2008)

sprayacti said:
			
		

> So the Game will still work without the update??
> QUOTE(SnickS @ Mar 29 2008, 09:40 PM) You can use brickblocker/the build in update blocker of the Wiikey if you did the 15% trick or use Trucha (which Nintendo will block soon) to stop the update.


(Of course I mean with "to stop the update", stop installing the dup. channels)


----------



## JunTi (Mar 29, 2008)

So, you will get duplicated Channels on a PAL Wii, if you didn't done any of the SSBB-Updates?
Hm... Sad. So, i have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thebawp (Mar 30, 2008)

JunTi said:
			
		

> So, you will get duplicated Channels on a PAL Wii, if you didn't done any of the SSBB-Updates?
> Hm... Sad. So, i have to wait
> 
> 
> ...



Or you could just use it with freeloader?  Or use the dup channel remover?  I'll be taking a look at this, seems interesting.


----------



## kedest (Mar 30, 2008)

can someone test if you can skip the update using freeloader?


----------



## adzix (Mar 30, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Ah, the old "I can't argue, so I'll not argue" defence lol
> 
> Well, as you are someone who believes that all games by any given publisher, are identical to all other games by that same given publisher, I'll let you run off to frolic in ignorance




but this game is being released on the same system as some random shovelware release by another company that i can't recall right now.
so it's only fair to assume this one will suck, too.
oh yeah, just in case you're gonna say i can't argue, i'll let you know this: you're a fanboy and a meanie.
now stop wasting my time, as i need to visit some more msg boards to let other people know what sucks.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

i think i am going to give this a miss, he looks like he has an egg for a head and eggs are high in cholesterol and generally eaten for breakfast, there is no hope for this game...


reminds me of ppl that work for magazines that review films but dont actually watch them, luzz type reviewage


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

adzix said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

you guys crack me up


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree that games should generally be TRIED before judged, but from what I've read, there are plenty of reasons to not get our hopes up.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

Reviews don't count ... if you like the look of a game, then buy it, rent, it borrow it, or download it.

And, if you are in the 'able to download it' category, then you really can't complain, can you?

1 blank disc = much less than even a rental

Seriously, when playing copies, you can't let yourself be ruled by reviews ... most, if not all, of us have played games that the reviewers hated, but we've been perfectly happy with them


----------



## Puxel (Mar 30, 2008)

I need a good RPG. Brawl's been consuming my time.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 30, 2008)

SO...has anyone played this game yet? 'Cause I really want to try it out. I have to wait till my bandwidth resets though...

jalaneme! You you've got 4 gb to throw at this? You try it. Because you want to marry it or something.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

A few other sites I visit have some people saying good things about this ... wish my Wii modded, but then again, I'm also glad that I'm holding out on modding it, too.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

for me, 15p a dvdr is also a pretty good reason to download. 80% of wii games are crap in my opinion but if i didnt try anything that looked half decent i wouldnt play my wii at all. letting us know that you aint gonna download a game has less use than asking if it works on pal and twice as annoying


----------



## jhoff80 (Mar 30, 2008)

Its okay, nothing great so far.  The mechanic for fighting is interesting, but I sort of think the game could benefit from maybe IR control for aiming your weapon, and definitely could use more buttons and camera control that isn't dependent upon letting go of the joystick, pressing a button, and then moving the joystick.  (Just holding the button if you're already using the joystick doesn't work.)

Basically, the gimmick of being nunchuk only seems to hurt the game rather than help.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> Its okay, nothing great so far.  The mechanic for fighting is interesting, but I sort of think the game could benefit from maybe IR control for aiming your weapon, and definitely could use more buttons and camera control that isn't dependent upon letting go of the joystick, pressing a button, and then moving the joystick.  (Just holding the button if you're already using the joystick doesn't work.)
> 
> Basically, the gimmick of being nunchuk only seems to hurt the game rather than help.



Thanks for your feedback ... the "nunchuk-only control" thing did have me quite curious ... it was either a "total succeed or a total fail" scenario, I felt.


----------



## jnt325 (Mar 30, 2008)

The game controls beautifully with the classic controller - same flick and  hold mechanic for battle, but the camera's controlled by the right stick outside of battle.  I'm thoroughly enjoying the game so far.  It's light hearted, but there seems to be a lot of depth - or at least a lot to do to keep you occupied.  I purchased the game and am very happy with it.  Definitely worth downloading and giving it a shot if you're on the fence.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

jnt325 said:
			
		

> The game controls beautifully with the classic controller - same flick and  hold mechanic for battle, but the camera's controlled by the right stick outside of battle.  I'm thoroughly enjoying the game so far.  It's light hearted, but there seems to be a lot of depth - or at least a lot to do to keep you occupied.  I purchased the game and am very happy with it.  Definitely worth downloading and giving it a shot if you're on the fence.



Excellent ... can't wait for mine to arrive ... even more than I already was lol ... now that I know I can break out the ol' classic controller


----------



## jhoff80 (Mar 30, 2008)

jnt325 said:
			
		

> The game controls beautifully with the classic controller - same flick and  hold mechanic for battle, but the camera's controlled by the right stick outside of battle.  I'm thoroughly enjoying the game so far.  It's light hearted, but there seems to be a lot of depth - or at least a lot to do to keep you occupied.  I purchased the game and am very happy with it.  Definitely worth downloading and giving it a shot if you're on the fence.


Oh, I didn't realize you could use the classic controller either.


----------



## jnt325 (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the nunchuck only control scheme was a novel idea...but the clunkiness that comes along with it definitely disappears when you plug in that classic controller.  Speeds things up immensely.


----------



## Puxel (Mar 30, 2008)

jnt325 said:
			
		

> I think the nunchuck only control scheme was a novel idea...but the clunkiness that comes along with it definitely disappears when you plug in that classic controller.  Speeds things up immensely.


I don't own one at the moment, and I need a good reason to spend $30 (and the gamecube controller isn't my first choice for playing all my N64 VC games. If this game seems like it's getting slow I'll have to pick one up. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 30, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> benshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because all the games Koei makes have been Dynasty Warriors titles on the PS2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Don't talk about threadshitting like it's a right. If you're going to troll at least make it funny.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Mar 30, 2008)

It's games like these that make me wish I have a Wii.


----------



## zif (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh wow, this is the game 2ch was (for lack of a better word) taunting us with during all the Brawl craziness.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

i dont think its been mentioned yet but works on PAL, tested with regionfrii and brickblocked @480p


----------



## Magus (Mar 30, 2008)

yee_tsou said:
			
		

> i dont think its been mentioned yet but works on PAL, tested with regionfrii and brickblocked @480p


oh so you can brickblock this and it will run? no need to use trucha signer?


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

as far as i can tell you dont need to trucha this. didnt actually play the game but skipped past the title screen, talked to my sister in the game, and went to look for my dad in the cockpit, so as far as i can tell its fine. im also on 3.1E


----------



## laurenz (Mar 30, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> adzix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the old "I can't come up with something clever, so i'll just act cool and laugh" defence lol


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

for anyone thats interested. PAL victorious boxers was just upped on usenet

wzrd-vbc


----------



## JunTi (Mar 30, 2008)

So, yee, you BrickBlocked it and it works, but have you done the SSBB Update in any way before? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 30, 2008)

What is the easiest way to get this game started without the dual channels? And can anyone tell me about the story of this game, is it deep or simple?




			
				jalaneme said:
			
		

> yawn, i really don't have time to argue with you mate, i have other games to play on other systems so i wouldn't be able to play this one anyway.
> 
> "impulsive" as you put would mean i would download it regardless if i liked it or not but i don't want to so i can't be impulsive can i? anyways i'm off, enjoy your game.


Using the word "regardless" makes you sound so much smarter.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

The story is basically this :

You are with your family, on a starship, when the ship starts to explode ... I do not know if it is due to an attack, or not ... anyway, you all get into separate escape capsules, and leave the exploding ship.

You end up stranded on the planet Landroll, and have no way of finding your family members.

So, you start to talk to the locals ... social interaction is apparently very deep in this game ... and they help you out by giving you jobs ... you can be a cook, a janitor, a shopkeeper, and many more ... and letting you do other things for them, as you assemble the cash you need to get the different licences ... which you have to train for, and do exams, too ... required to get you off-world and able to find your family again.


Here's how someone else described it :

_The "lifestyle" part comes from the living and breathing world you immerse yourself in, the active society, and the focus on integrating into that society, doing all sorts of jobs, earning all sorts of licenses, and increasing your citizenship star ranking and such. There's a message of general social consciousness and contributing to society behind it all, in a very well conceived system that Landroll revolves around - a far more thought out world to explore and immerse yourself in than most RPGs, for sure. The lifestyle parts basically make the game roughly half life sim like Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon, or Shenmue in addition to being an old school hardcore RPG in the vein of Dragon Quest and EarthBound. The end result? A ridiculous amount of things to do, tons of sidequests, things to earn, collect, etc. immersing you even more in Landroll. Definitely a strong balance and great, fresh game design._




*@jalaneme : "Impulsive" as I meant it, if you had read what I wrote correctly, meant your impulsiveness to dismiss a games publishers entire catalog as identical ... I could also have used "rash", "ignorant" or "foolish".*


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 30, 2008)

I probably give this a try because there are no other RPG's on the system.

Wii needs more RPG's and FPS games.


----------



## Chinman (Mar 30, 2008)

i did do the 15% trick with ssbb back when i tried to play the jap dvd5 version. that was the last update i ever did


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> I probably give this a try because there are no other RPG's on the system.
> 
> Wii needs more RPG's and FPS games.



Have you played Dragon Quest Swords yet?

That is both first-person and an RPG


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 30, 2008)

Pokemon Battle Revolution isn't an RPG, but it's basically a standalone expansion pack for one.


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 30, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> shinsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game is on rails right?


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ... you walk where ever you like, using the d-pad on the Wiimote ... you only use the Wiimote to control the game.


----------



## Kasoz (Mar 30, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> shinsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in town you walk 'wherever' you want. But its pretty small and it has inisible walls everywhere. DQ:Swords is pretty boring, aswell as this is.

Really was hoping for a nice simple rpg experience, but the map system (is it even in there?) completly makes me lost all the time. And what's with all these **&*&*& elevators!


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 30, 2008)

More *Opoona* info :

_*Famitsu*_ gave it a score of *31/40* ... and also mentioned that the game should take around 20 hours finish the main story, and around a total of 70 hours to do everything possible, within the game.


*31/40* equates to *3.9/5*, *7.8/10* & *77.5%*


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll try this game


----------



## berlinka (Mar 31, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> shinsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst use of Wiimote ever! That game gave me so much finger cramp!


----------



## Magus (Mar 31, 2008)

ok i tried to play this on 50hz and i got screwed up music and weird graphical glitches... i can't play this on 60hz because i don't have a scart cable and on my old tv if i play on 60hz it will be in black & white... anything else i can do like using that video mode changer program or playing this with freeloader? (i tried downloading the freeloader and use it but it doesn't work...)


----------



## Spatulo (Mar 31, 2008)

JunTi said:
			
		

> So, yee, you BrickBlocked it and it works, but have you done the SSBB Update in any way before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works perfectly on my Wii (3.2E), no update or duplicate channels, and I haven't performed the SSBB update in any way. So I reckon that if you patch it like I did it will work on your Wii as well. I used RegionFrii, VMC and WiiUpdatePatcher to patch the iso.

Good luck!


----------



## vv_ (Mar 31, 2008)

The game requires an old firmware (IOS21) to run.
No matter your previous updates, just brickblock it, it works.


----------



## blueskies (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone else seeing small glitches around moving characters in the game?  Everyone looks like they have small black flies around them when they move.  May have a bad burn or something...


----------



## kedest (Mar 31, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> Anyone else seeing small glitches around moving characters in the game?  Everyone looks like they have small black flies around them when they move.  May have a bad burn or something...



could be a damaged gpu in your wii


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 31, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jebus, don't worry him or anything, will ya?


----------



## blueskies (Mar 31, 2008)

my only worry is that i damaged the lens yesterday trying to clean it.  I just used alcohol and qtips very gently.  I haven't seen issues in any other games, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Apr 1, 2008)

It's in 4:3 yuck!


----------



## Cyan (Apr 1, 2008)

I played it a little, and I find the moving a little annoying.
Opoona is not walking, but almost flying over the floor with great speed. a little hard to control at first.

I'm only at the beginning, I have to go to school on 2nd floor now, I hope I'll be used to the control soon.

I'm actually in my harvest-moon-like game type, I think I'll like this one too .


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Apr 1, 2008)

Ive been playing this for a while, and at first its really not impressive at all, but it grows on you. It reminds me of some ps1 game. I really like it now though, fishing/farming/etc are all very creative and the story is alright. Just got the pink brother on my team, still a mystery as to where the yellow sister went/why.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it really only in 4:3??? 

And I heard this was an RPG for little kids which is why the controller is the way it is.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

No, it's not aimed at children ... the control option was an experiment ... most people end up using the classic controller, if they have, it seems.


----------



## zepline (Apr 3, 2008)

very quirky and very japanese, but overall a really nice game. This is a game I am very happy was ported state side. However this game will definitely not appeal to everyone, its definitely a niche game and will appeal only to certain types of gamers.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine finally arrived in the mail today ... have done the first couple of jobs, got the hoverboard, bought some bits & bobs to upgrade my bonbon ... am really enjoying it.

Playing with the classic controller, and glad of it lol

Zepline is definitely right about the niche nature of this game ... but, maybe, when more player reviews appear, it could turn into something of a sleeper hit.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Apr 5, 2008)

Annoyed with the control scheme (classic controller works well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but everything else is fine so far.  The graphic style is very unique and colorful.

Maybe this will quell my obsession with SSBB for a while...


----------



## peeboy (Apr 6, 2008)

this might be a smidgen off topic but does anyone know the pw for the a.b.t.t. rar of this game? I can't figure it out for the life of me....






thanks

nm i got it.


----------



## asta (Apr 8, 2008)

damn I forgot to brickblock it and already erased the iso...

will it create duplicate channels on my PAL wii, even if the block update - option for my wiikey is on?

I've got 3.2E and never installed any Brawl update or anything


----------



## Cyan (Apr 8, 2008)

yes, it will install files you haven't yet.
The Wiimenu is fine if you are up to date. but it will add the weather and news.

If you have Wiikey, you can update to 1.9s and activate the "block update" feature. I think it will work.
or use Channel Remover 2 after playing.




Edit, about the game :
I played a little opoona, I don't look at it like an harvest moon, or a daylife game.
for me there are no option I can choose to do or not. (even friendship is automatic)
the game is more like a linear RPG with minigame event (like serving people who ask you for diner).

I was also blocked at the mine. they said "go to the mine and stay there until we say so", and I was leveling a lot there but nothing happened XD

it's still funny, but I'm a bit disappointed ^^


----------



## asta (Apr 9, 2008)

you "think"? ^^

i just wanna be sure, because I don't want to use the channel remover...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

When you get to the mine, you talk to the miners ... they will tell you about the now-disused mining licence, and who to talk to about that licence.

Once you talk to the right person, back in town, the game opens up, and becomes more free-form.

If you haven't gotten as far as going after the mining licence, you haven't even scratched the game ... it takes approx 70 hours to do everything ... there are loads of licences, and side-quests, and mini-games.


If you are playing this on PAL machine, just BrickBlock it, and RegionFrii it, and it will play ... no worries.


----------

